

The art of tour guiding - lermontov
https://www.themonthly.com.au/issue/2015/june/1433080800/robert-skinner/art-tour-guiding

======
restalis
I've read this in one of the first rows:

"But extreme weather, mechanical problems, flies in the daytime, mosquitoes at
night, _the Germans_ , the lack of sleep, the feelings of deep existential
loneliness … all these things will conspire against you."

And I thought "the Germans"? But then I see this:

"someone would always ask what time we were going to arrive at camp"

"What time? I dunno. About 6.30, 7?"

"«OK! Thank you!» She turned to her friend. «He says we’re arriving at 6.37.»"

------
veli_joza
A fantastic read, reminded me of Bill Bryson style of writing.

